# What was the first console/device you modded/hacked?



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Title. I want to know what was the first device you modified/hacked, wether it be building a pc, hacking a phone, modding an xbox, etc. 

Mine was a psp 1000 that i installed a CFW to when i was 9, i remember how annoying it was to get the proper files for the "magic" memory stick, and to remember which pin on the battery i had to cut in order to make it a pandora battery...


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 3, 2016)

My own PC. But I don't know if PC counts as it's like hacked from the start, you can do whatever you want without any modification.

Then came my gamecube, but I don't know if that count because I bough it already chipped. as for handhelds my GBA SP, but then again I don't know if flashcards really count as hacking/modding.
My Wii probably was then the first console I modded myself and my PSP go was the first handheld, fiddling with hacks and ports on my DSi was fun but then again a flashcard did the dirty work.

Now that I think more, the first device I had heavily modded was my good'ol Nokia 3600.

EDIT: btw I'm referring to this Nokia 3600, not the shit feature phone released years later Nokia 3600 slide. Symbian4Life


----------



## JamiePashley (May 3, 2016)

For me it would be my PS2 about 6-7 years ago, could be longer. I still have it to this day, and got it to run backups from disk. I may one day make it run from HDD if i ever find the effort


----------



## Hoppy (May 3, 2016)

I installed The Homebrew Channel to my Wii because I wanted to play Brawl hacks.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2016)

It was not really a thing like it is today but I imagine everybody had copied amiga games and things for prior consoles when it was simple as having dual tape decks.

Device wise I often had little kit electronic cars (not remote control, that was far too expensive and even the good ones only turned in reverse at the time) which I lightly modified to go faster (more voltage and tweaked gears).

Not sure what I did between pre NES and PS1 (which were all mod chipped as a matter of course), though amiga, PC and such all figured heavily around then so my lack of flash carts then probably did not make a lot of odds.

I think I said before but I got a tool kit for Christmas when I was 5, I used it to pull apart things and have done so ever since.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2016)

Started hacking on the Old xbox in... '03 iirc.


----------



## Froster (May 3, 2016)

Wii 
Just wanted to play some backup and some hacks.


----------



## spinal_cord (May 3, 2016)

Commodore 64, added a reset button.


----------



## CuriousTommy (May 3, 2016)

My first console was the Wii. I remember the time when there weren't hacks out yet for Wii 4.0 firmware. I was so excited when the bannerblock exploit came out. I remember playing some homebrew and trying the homebrew installer even though it failed (it was before the hacks were updated and the Wii became the most hackable device ever). I had a lot of fun with the Wii hacking.


----------



## teegeeack (May 3, 2016)

sega genesis. early 1990s, got some mega drive cartridges from japan. they looked like they should fit into the genesis cartridge slot, but of course they did not.

there was no internet. well. there was an internet, sort of. but there was no worldwide web that was easily accessible to the public. so i couldn't just pop onto a forum and ask people "do japanese mega drive cartridges work in a genesis? how do i make it work?"

information about a great many obscure topics could be very scarce to the average person back then.

no. i didn't have information. i only had intuition. i used an iron file to shave away the corners of the cartridge slot so that the mega drive cartridges would fit into the genesis, uncertain about whether or not the cartridges would actually work with the console. probably the safer solution would have been to remove the top of the genesis' shell and try the cartridges in the partially dismantled console before making any permanent alterations. but i was a little bit intrepid, i guess. fortunately, the cartridges did end up working.

strangely enough, it seems that this method is widely discussed on the internet nowadays, and it's generally considered a sufficiently "correct" solution to the MD-carts-with-genesis-console dilemma. complete coincidence, since i never told anyone about it, nor did i ever bother to look it up (see if anybody else filed their genesis cartridge slots down) until recently.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Our Wii. I still haven't done exactly what I want to do with it yet, though. Currently just have the Homebrew Channel installed.


----------



## migles (May 3, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Not sure what I did between pre NES and PS1 (which were all mod chipped as a matter of course)


how did you mod the nes? how did you pirated games?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2016)

Flash carts and copier devices have long existed for the NES, however I have not really gone back and looked at what goes and what went at the time. Most would have been awkward, expensive and very low in storage. Equally depending upon what you want to count the game genie as then that could be modification of some form. Emulation was also sort of a thing at various points, though that was a bit later.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 3, 2016)

The first hacked console I owned: PS2 Slim (bought it already chipped)
The first console I hacked: PSP Slim (well, it's a handheld system actually)
I wish I had kept that PS2 Slim chipped because it'd be great to have around 'cause I could just load up any game now.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 3, 2016)

I believe mine was my PSP 2000, several years ago. After that I was always looking to push the envelope on my gadgets, with the Wii being the next one to get hacked. If I take a trip, the Wii and PSP go with me. I port over all my current savedata from Dolphin to the Wii and make sure the PSP has a nice charged battery.


----------



## raulpica (May 3, 2016)

Soldered a WiiKey in my Wii back in 07. Whew, that was nerve-wracking, but it went well  Since then I've become quite skilled with a soldering iron, so pretty much nothing scares me anymore


----------



## Wolfvak (May 3, 2016)

PS2 Master Race here, best homebrew platform between 2003-2008, until the Wii scene obliterated everything else.

I still occasionally fire up my PS2 linux rig to perform some speed tests (32mb of RAM can tell you how well your program performs under lowmem conditions), or OPL with my USB hard drive, but life gets in the way ):


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> PS2 Master Race here, best homebrew platform between 2003-2008, until the Wii scene obliterated everything else.
> 
> I still occasionally fire up my PS2 linux rig to perform some speed tests (32mb of RAM can tell you how well your program performs under lowmem conditions), or OPL with my USB hard drive, but life gets in the way ):


What kind of homebrew does the PS2 have? I've been interested in purchasing one for a long time now.


----------



## Drona (May 3, 2016)

My first hacked devices ?
Pro CFW on my PSP 3000 and M3i0 for my DSI XL.
I still have them.


----------



## Wolfvak (May 3, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What kind of homebrew does the PS2 have? I've been interested in purchasing one for a long time now.


Well, you have PS2 Linux with kernels varying between 2.2 and 3.8, you have """backup""" loaders like Open PS2 Loader (OPL) which supports loading games from USB, internal HDD (only phats) and network SAMBA.

You can use uLaunchELF for file managing and launching homebrew (like a very primitive version of hbc with file management and memory card access), Simple Media System (SMS) to play Xvid videos (up to 720p) and music, and a lot of emulators, NES, GB/C, SNES, SMS/Genesis, you got games like Doom, Quake, official ports of Half Life and Unreal Tournament that can be played with OPL, and a lot of other stuff.

It was both beautiful and amazing to see such a scene back then, too bad it's about to die. At least when the PS2 becomes 'vintage' in the 2040's we may see it resurrect 

I'm sure I forgot about a lot of stuff, but the point is, it's either the same as the 3DS' or even better to give you an idea.

EDIT: Oh and I forgot to include POPSLoader, which runs a modded POPS-00001 for PS2 that launches PS1 backups. Yes, they run from USB as well, I've tested a few games and they work pretty much like a native PS1 except for the in game reset


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> Well, you have PS2 Linux with kernels varying between 2.2 and 3.8, you have """backup""" loaders like Open PS2 Loader (OPL) which supports loading games from USB, internal HDD (only phats) and network SAMBA.
> 
> You can use uLaunchELF for file managing and launching homebrew (like a very primitive version of hbc with file management and memory card access), Simple Media System (SMS) to play Xvid videos (up to 720p) and music, and a lot of emulators, NES, GB/C, SNES, SMS/Genesis, you got games like Doom, Quake, official ports of Half Life and Unreal Tournament that can be played with OPL, and a lot of other stuff.
> 
> ...


Well.. to be fair, the psp also had/has a great homebrew community


----------



## teegeeack (May 4, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> Well, you have PS2 Linux with kernels varying between 2.2 and 3.8, you have """backup""" loaders like Open PS2 Loader (OPL) which supports loading games from USB, internal HDD (only phats) and network SAMBA.
> 
> You can use uLaunchELF for file managing and launching homebrew (like a very primitive version of hbc with file management and memory card access), Simple Media System (SMS) to play Xvid videos (up to 720p) and music, and a lot of emulators, NES, GB/C, SNES, SMS/Genesis, you got games like Doom, Quake, official ports of Half Life and Unreal Tournament that can be played with OPL, and a lot of other stuff.


so basically... "best homebrew" if you just pretend like xbox never existed.


----------



## sj33 (May 4, 2016)

When I was a kid, I scrapped the sides off the cartridge port of my Sega MegaDrive so I could insert Japanese cartridges. Does that count? 

In terms of an actual mod, I installed a modchip in my Sega Saturn.


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 4, 2016)

Installed CFW on a psp 3001, before that, little noob me didn't know about CFW or emulators or anything lol


----------



## Wolfvak (May 4, 2016)

teegeeack said:


> so basically... "best homebrew" if you just pretend like xbox never existed.


The PS2 had a real homebrew devkit (much like devkitPro nowadays), unlike the Xbox which used propietary libraries and compilers.
Homebrewing a Xbox was a PITA, while homebrewing a PS2 was actually enjoyable, everything 'Just Worked(tm)'

Besides, the only 'killer app' of the Xbox was XBMC, and even that was illegal to distribute.


----------



## Spore2 (May 4, 2016)

The original Wii, using Zelda exploit.  Installed homebrew menu and some needed IOS files.  I was able to run backups from then.  Had to wait a few months till a working USB loader was available.


----------



## cots (May 4, 2016)

I traded a 3DO for a Professor SF2 SNES backup unit. That was the first time I ever used ROM images. The first console that I ever modded was a Playstation One. I had never touched a soldering iron before I put the chip in an I was super nervous and had ZERO amount of practice, but it worked.


----------



## PetitMagique (May 4, 2016)

First PC build at when I was 11. 
First console mod: xbox soldered mod chip in 07-08
Most complicated mod: Dreamcast VGA mod in 2012


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2016)

The first thing I ever hacked was an iPod 5.5 (80GB.) I installed Rockbox and iPod Linux on it.
My first video game system was my old xbox using the Splinter Cell exploit.


----------



## keven3477 (May 4, 2016)

Don't know if it counts since it was a flash cart but I hacked my ds, after that came my ipod 8gb and wii.


----------



## KazoWAR (May 4, 2016)

I think it was my DS


----------



## Elveman (May 4, 2016)

Firstly, it was my PC (that I built with my father when I was 13)
Then, it was my BELOVED Nokia N900 (installed Android on it. R.I.P. my dear digital friend )
As for the consoles, it was my DS (watched about 100 episodes of Pokemon from it)
Then 3DS, Wii U, another 3DS, etc...


----------



## Segtendo (May 4, 2016)

FIrst console I "modded" was my DS when I got an R4. I know it's the bare basics of flashcards, but I was only in high school when I got it, so eh. Might get a new one someday to use on my 3DS.

Second console was my Wii. Oh my lord that was fun. I mainly hacked it to play with Brawl hacks back in the day. I vaguely remember the day that the file patch code for music came out.

Third goes to my 3DS. I installed homebrew on my brother's 3DS because his firmware was low enough for browserhax, so I set that up no problem. However, not too long after that, people discovered that downgrading on 10.7 was possible, so I bought a copy of OoT3D and went to town.

Fourth console modded goes to vWii. Bought Brawl within the last week and used Smash Stack to install homebrew. HDD wasn't working, so I bought a Y cable and a bigger SD card. Works wonderfully.

Final goes to the Wii U. With the new "released" exploit, we finally have access to things that many others had. Haven't done much yet because this is so new to me. Need to get my feet wet.


----------



## 3dsn00b (May 7, 2016)

My SNES with Doctor VI Disk Drive. Best thing about it was the Golden Finger cheat codes and the ability to have one RealTime Slave slot that was saveable and also SRAM back ups. I remember fondly playing Fire Emblem III, Final Fantasy VI, Chrono Trigger on that thing with the help of Real Time Saves. SNES Master Race at that time lol


----------



## Jao Chu (May 7, 2016)

My first foray into console modding begins with the xbox 1 back when i was in high-school. I had an xecuter3 chip, clear jewel on the top case with cold cathode shining through and i simple paint job, nice and clean! Pretty sure i've got some pictures here somewhere.... Heres one:


Spoiler










Second foray into console modding was an original DS phat, I had a PassMe and a GBAMP (CF version) and used that to play homebrews from Chishm's website (drunkencoders) 

Third, would of been DS lites/DSi's with Acekard2i flashcard, but that was purely just piracy, never played a homebrew on these consoles in my life. Lol.

Fourth and Fifth is PS Vita and PS3 respectively. I've got a PSV1000 on fw 3.18, CECHA02 PS3 on fw 3.55 and a PS3 slim on core fw 3.55 but with updated rebug cfw. The slim PS3 has a crystal clear case with a red LED illuminated cooling fan, it looks pretty cool, but i would like to install a few more LED's inside the case!


----------



## JustAKirby (May 7, 2016)

My first would be my Nintendo Wii, which I still own and play to this day
I installed the homebrew channel and started playing emulators and stuff because I knew little about piracy and modifying system data.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 7, 2016)

sj33 said:


> When I was a kid, I scrapped the sides off the cartridge port of my Sega MegaDrive so I could insert Japanese cartridges. Does that count?


I did similar with the SNES. Fortunately, my father had a tool that fit down into the cartridge slot to clip out the plastic tabs there to block Japanese cartridges. 

Even with this, I still only made it so far in FF5 and just gave up until the fan translation appeared a short time later.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> My first foray into console modding begins with the xbox 1 back when i was in high-school. I had an xecuter3 chip, clear jewel on the top case with cold cathode shining through and i simple paint job, nice and clean! Pretty sure i've got some pictures here somewhere.... Heres one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


dear god that xbox looks amazing...


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Mine was the nintendo DS with a flashcard in 2009.


----------



## Jao Chu (May 7, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> dear god that xbox looks amazing...



Haha, thanks! It wish i just kept it clean and simple like that. It turned into a monstrosity in it's later life


----------



## jefffisher (May 7, 2016)

i had a dreamcast bootdisc and many burnt games in 2000, and one of those plug into the back modchips for psx soon after.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> i had a dreamcast bootdisc and many burnt games in 2000, and one of those plug into the back modchips for psx soon after.


the one that goes into the parallel port? aren't those versions of the ps1 becoming slightly rare? I have one.


----------



## Wizardkoer (May 7, 2016)

Mine is the Wiiiiiii good times. I remember back in the day I had no idea what was going on but I blindly followed tutorials to install homebrew channel, IOSes, and USB Loader GX and finally a backup from my HDD worked. Ahh good times.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 7, 2016)

The Wii around the time bannerbomb came out for 4.2. Can't remember why I wanted to hack it but I never looked back after that. Just happened to end up being one of the greatest homebrew scenes ever. Also helped that affordable laptops that weren't awful were still a novelty back then.


----------



## gudenau (May 7, 2016)

Does cheatengine count?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 7, 2016)

Not counting burned PC games or hardware swapping/upgrading, I'd have been tempted to say installing FlashMe on my old DS Phat. Then the second post reminded me of my first cell phone, a Motorola V190. Even as far as flip-phones went in late 2005 it was pretty low-end - no Bluetooth or camera, less than 30MB of user-available memory, etc. To move ringtones (MIDI format, of course; it could play MP3 and I think even WMA, but with the lack of storage space you'd have to cut them down to 24-32Kbps just to compete with MIDI's low size) onto it you'd have to use a mix of at least three proprietary or third-party programs, and through months of trial and error I figure I'm one of maybe a half-dozen people in the world who ever managed to install any J2ME/Java apps over USB - lord knows there wasn't any documentation for it, and guides for other Motorola phones only worked up to a certain point. I clearly remember installing an unfinished Minish Cap style Zelda demo and some sort of eBook reader (which was surprisingly robust for running on a 128x160 screen, although adjusting the font and size was a pain in the ass).


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Does cheatengine count?


not really... that's more on the side of tweaking how software works compared to hardware


----------



## gudenau (May 7, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> not really... that's more on the side of tweaking how software works compared to hardware



Ok then, I've never really "hacked" anything then. I've done softmods, I've taken many things apart, I've built PCs, I've soldered a few times. But nothing really "hacking".


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Ok then, I've never really "hacked" anything then. I've done softmods, I've taken many things apart, I've built PCs, I've soldered a few times. But nothing really "hacking".


softmods count... so does pc building


----------



## jefffisher (May 7, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> the one that goes into the parallel port? aren't those versions of the ps1 becoming slightly rare? I have one.


yeah easiest to mod console ever just plug it in, i think parallel ports are fairly common though it's the standard RCA jacks that are rare.
parallel ports weren't removed until 1999 and the PSone came out soon after.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> yeah easiest to mod console ever just plug it in, i think parallel ports are fairly common though it's the standard RCA jacks that are rare.
> parallel ports weren't removed until 1999 and the PSone came out soon after.


that's the net yaroze model... which from what i remember is a devkit


----------



## WeedZ (May 7, 2016)

i started in the days of the psx and n64. i super glued the discdrive door sensor down so that the drive would engage while the door was up. you can bypass psx copyright checks and load copied games by swaping discs at the right times. also with the n64, a particular model of the gameshark device had a parallel port. someone created a program that could read the gameshark as an external device on the pc and allow you to dump roms from whatever cartridge was connected.


----------



## sj33 (May 7, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> softmods count... so does pc building


Softmods count but I'm not sure that PC building counts because you're not modifying anything - that's legitimately how you're supposed to use the hardware.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2016)

sj33 said:


> Softmods count but I'm not sure that PC building counts because you're not modifying anything - that's legitimately how you're supposed to use the hardware.


tru...


----------



## Raylene2K7 (May 7, 2016)

A 50/60Hz modd for my (PAL) SNES in 1993.


----------



## WDragon (May 7, 2016)

Had every console since the commodore 64. Start pirating on BBS in the 90. First thing i ever mod was a PSX. Then a long modding continuity on everything that ever exist start


----------



## Flyingsky (May 7, 2016)

The first console i modded was a psone back in 2003 i think. Damn i was 6 years old back then xD
I still have that thing and play it occasionally.


----------



## WeedZ (May 7, 2016)

WDragon said:


> Had every console since the commodore 64. Start pirating on BBS in the 90. First thing i ever mod was a PSX. Then a long modding continuity on everything that ever exist start


#OriginalPSXModdersMasterRace


----------



## Haloman800 (May 10, 2016)

Original Wii. I was so excited when I learned how to copy games. I was 12 or 13 at the time.


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (May 10, 2016)

Mine was a Wii, however, I tried many times do hacked my PS2 in vain.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

My first modded thing was an xbox 360 that could read burnt discs, but my first console i hacked on my own was my Wii. Now I pretty much modded everyone of my consoles.


----------



## kumikochan (May 10, 2016)

Snes many many many years ago, had an attachment on top so that i could load roms through floppy.


----------



## WeedZ (May 10, 2016)

kumikochan said:


> Snes many many many years ago, had an attachment on top so that i could load roms through floppy.


I remember those.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 10, 2016)

The Wii, immediately after Nintendo announced that they were ending online support but before I bought a Wii U


----------



## kumikochan (May 10, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I remember those.


i still have it somewhere in my basement tho. Have to search for it 1day xp


----------



## BORTZ (May 10, 2016)

The first "hardmod" I did was add an "Innovation" front light to my original GBA. Softmod would be either the DS, if we could flashcarts, or the Wii, if were are talking about really messing with some code.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 10, 2016)

GameCube, created my first AR codes for it in 2009


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 10, 2016)

My first was the Wii IIRC. At the time I didn't really understand anything like loading ROMs or making my own homebrew. I was more interested in playing NewerSMBW.


----------



## Justin20020 (May 10, 2016)

I modded first my psp slim 2000, psp 3000, psp go, wii, ps3, xbox360, o3ds, n3ds xl


----------



## Soraiko (May 10, 2016)

it was a ps2 (i was 8 years old) i installed a modchip


----------



## tbb043 (May 10, 2016)

Hacking the tabs out of the Super Nintendo so I could insert a Japanese cart.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 11, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> My first was the Wii IIRC. At the time I didn't really understand anything like loading ROMs or making my own homebrew. I was more interested in playing NewerSMBW.


SAME


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 11, 2016)

My first mod was rooting my first smartphone. First console mod was my PSP


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

iPhone 3GS. Jailbroke it, eventually bricked it later on.

First console was the Wii. *unless you count r4 as a 'mod'*


----------



## DHall243 (May 11, 2016)

I mean i had a fliptop mod ps2, first softmod was an xbox 1 about 10 or so years ago


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Title. I want to know what was the first device you modified/hacked, wether it be building a pc, hacking a phone, modding an xbox, etc.
> 
> Mine was a psp 1000 that i installed a CFW to when i was 9, i remember how annoying it was to get the proper files for the "magic" memory stick, and to remember which pin on the battery i had to cut in order to make it a pandora battery...


Started with the Wii when I was 10, then moved to the PSP the same year bought one of the fancy "Pandora" batteries with magic memory sticks that had a button to swap between pandora mode and normal mode. Was $80 at the time, now you can pick it up for $5 lol


----------



## wangtang32000 (May 11, 2016)

not counting my windows pc..
My GBA with the old trusty GBAMP (GBA Movie Player) with a 256mb compact flash card... good times 

loved it when i got my hands on moonshell


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

My first smartphone ever. An Xperia SP. I rooted it, and installed CyanogenMod.


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> My first smartphone ever. An Xperia SP. I rooted it, and installed CyanogenMod.


What version of CM was it?


----------



## raystriker (May 11, 2016)

The first device I must've hacked/modded was my Nokia N900. In its time, it was one powerful piece of hardware with Maemo (a linux distro).
First handheld modded would be my NDS Lite.


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> What version of CM was it?


I got CM11 on it first, then 12. Then went back to eleven, because let's be honest here, Lollipop wasn't meant to run on 1GB of RAM.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It was slow as balls with twelve.


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I got CM11 on it first, then 12. Then went back to eleven, because let's be honest here, Lollipop wasn't meant to run on 1GB of RAM.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> It was slow as balls with twelve.


Ah. My first was CM 9. I'm running 13 on my current phone.


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Ah. My first was CM 9. I'm running 13 on my current phone.


I have a Zenfone 2 500CL currently, and I even unlocked the bootloader, but there's still no CM love for it, even though almost all the other models have it by now.


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I have a Zenfone 2 500CL currently, and I even unlocked the bootloader, but there's still no CM love for it, even though almost all the other models have it by now.


Aww, RIP

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> I have a Zenfone 2 500CL currently, and I even unlocked the bootloader, but there's still no CM love for it, even though almost all the other models have it by now.


Well, ZooA doesn't have a release, only nightly, like my surnia


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2016)

wangtang32000 said:


> not counting my windows pc..
> My GBA with the old trusty GBAMP (GBA Movie Player) with a 256mb compact flash card... good times
> 
> loved it when i got my hands on moonshell


Moonshell was for gba flashcards too?


----------



## drabag (May 11, 2016)

The first one was the Super Nintendo in 1994 with a AD29 game converter to play FFIII US on a PAL console...
The first Playstation in 1995-96 with a boot CD to play burnt games.
Then, a GBA SP with EZ-flashcart 256Mb, that made me sign in GBATemp in 2002 
All soft, but all good !


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (May 11, 2016)

WDragon said:


> Had every console since the commodore 64. Start pirating on BBS in the 90. First thing i ever mod was a PSX. Then a long modding continuity on everything that ever exist start



You might have seen a few of my cracks, FBR used to be our importers to the USA


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

Mine was psp 1000


----------



## Chris313 (Aug 19, 2016)

I started with a wii then rooted my phone  the traditional  way not by kingoroot right now a ps2 I have a GameCube but I'm not gonna bother modding it cause I have a wii.By modding a pc wat  do u mean like building a custom one or?


----------



## exdeath255 (Aug 19, 2016)

not really a mod but i used to swap trick my ps1 to play burned games. [play a real game then swap disks at a certain point at boot ]
also i freemcboot my ps2 using another swap trick [used 007 plus a burned hacked copy to load a level then swap when loading level].

SOFT MODS:
psp 3.55 m33 cfw [now have GO 6.20 pro]
ps3 phat 3.55 rebug when it came out.
wii....nuff said
n3dsxl a9lh 11u and a a9lh small white 11j as well
psvita phat 3.18 waiting for hacks and ff12 QQ

HARDMOD:
xbox 360 jtag when it came out at first but it got red rings and i wanted to play online without worry so i just trashed it.


----------



## Langin (Aug 19, 2016)

My first was the Nintendo Wii on 3.2 it was..? I remember it was with Twilight Princess and it was super exciting at the time.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 19, 2016)

Does using a flash cart count?  If so, the NDS Phat.  I paid $100 for my 1GB flash cart.  Otherwise, the Wii.  I did it when the Twilight Hack came out.  There wasn't any good homebrew back then, and I remember I originally didn't want to install the HBC, so I kept using the Twilight Hack.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 19, 2016)

JoostinOnline said:


> Does using a flash cart count?  If so, the NDS Phat.  I paid *$100* for my *1GB flash cart*.  Otherwise, the Wii.  I did it when the Twilight Hack came out.  There wasn't any good homebrew back then, and I remember I originally didn't want to install the HBC, so I kept using the Twilight Hack.


Holy shit you got ripped off!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 19, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Holy shit you got ripped off!


It was when it first came out, and it included a PassMe2 (or something).  The cart was a GBA one.


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 19, 2016)

As far as someone else doing the work I sent my PS1 to have a modchip put in it in 1998 I think. Then I had others do the same for PS2, Xbox etc...It wasn't until around 2011 that i softmodded a different Xbox I had. Since then I've softmodded Wii, PS2 (Free Mcboot), Wiiu (not really any modding just Loadiine), 3DS and PSP. But I've still had other people flash my 2 Xbox 360s and recently rgh one of my 360s.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 19, 2016)

My first device hacked was my Wii.  This was in late 2015 tho, so it really didn't take any braining...
My o3DSXL was the first hacked device I was proud of


----------



## Serath (Aug 19, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Mine was a psp 1000 that i installed a CFW to when i was 9, i remember how annoying it was to get the proper files for the "magic" memory stick, and to remember which pin on the battery i had to cut in order to make it a pandora battery...



Same, however I never got a Pandora battery, I was broke af back then. Way later on I installed cfw on my 3ds, which I later removed because I wanted access to the Eshop, to buy games & download demos. And I'm not a pirate with a gateway device...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2016)

Serath said:


> Same, however I never got a Pandora battery, I was broke af back then. Way later on I installed cfw on my 3ds, which I later removed because I wanted access to the Eshop, to buy games & download demos. And I'm not a pirate with a gateway device...


i had no money either, i was 9... i had to convert a normal battery into a pandora battery


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 19, 2016)

Can we just say Dreamcast? It was right out the box sold with homebrew and piracy enabled.


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, My first hacked console was the Wii, That was like 3 years ago (I don't remember) But even before that, the PSP was hacked by my sister and some friend, thats when the curiosity killed the cat, looking for an answer to this question "Can I play free games?" But I got my first (Black) Wii Bricked


----------



## HomebrewJay (Aug 20, 2016)

The first device I hacked was an iPod 3rd generation, lmao. I then started to hack my Wii, which became an awesome experience for me knowing you could play almost all Nintendo games to emulators/USB loaders.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 21, 2016)

DS.

It was a pretty magical experience watching a toy transform into a pocket computer using just a cheap little piece of plastic called an R4. Been hooked on modding ever since.


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 21, 2016)

Forgot in my post but just remembered I actually got a PSP 1001 already on CFW from Ebay (which was against their rules but I got away with it) for $50 I think with charger and 8 gb official sony memory card. It was on 5.xx something though and I later updated it to 6.60 and I bought a 32 gb micro sd adapter with 2 16 gb micro sd cards.


----------



## marmalade (Sep 2, 2016)

swap disc playstation, tho Im not sure if that counts as modding


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 2, 2016)

Capabilities unlock on a 3 months old Nokia 6120C in 2008, iirc
(pretty funny since nowadays when I want to buy an Android phone, I go to the stores in my area, look at what they have at a reasonable = under 200 price, then compare which custom roms do they have)

Around that time I also had a DS with an original R4, but who didn't considering you could buy them at any electronics fair in Italy back then


----------



## Vishnoo (Sep 2, 2016)

The first console which i cracked is Wii.


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Sep 2, 2016)

Ripping Novaloads to disk, does that count as hacking?


----------



## LaronX (Sep 4, 2016)

PSP 2000 and it still is among the best things ever.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

my psp . final fantasy type 0 got me to do it


----------

